# does music give you confidence?



## Silver81 (Mar 28, 2012)

I go to the gym a few times a week. I can't workout without music. It pumps me up and gives me confidence. When I have the music flowing I don't care what anyone thinks. Its like the anxiety fades away. How about anyone else? And since where on the topic of music what does everyone workout to? I workout to breaking Benjamin, taproot, blink 182, fuel, linkin park, rise against, sum 41 and 12 stones.


----------



## chillLifter (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes going to the gym with my ipod is an everyday therapy for me. I need to music to help me get in the zone plus tune out the world around me. I listen to alot of head nod, hard kick and snare hip hop, the type that makes you wanna mosh and just get crazy. Also metal, horror-core. I usually work out to hatebreed, jedi mind tricks, scum, dj bless, donnie darko, ill bill, soulfly, things like that.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Confidence? only when i listen to it, then when i turn it off its back to reality and shy, but thats in the real world.

Workout wise, i listen to it,to motivate me, listen to angry music that push me to force more and just plain entertain me.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

The only way I can stand being on the treadmill or elliptical machine is if I have good music. Even then, it's tough, because I always feel the need to run with the beat of the music and thus have to change my pace every 3-4 minutes.

I usually workout to techno music, since that seems to get me the most pumped up. There's a lot of Daft Punk and Benny Benassi on my playlist. I also have several guilty pleasure songs thrown in there, including several by Michael Jackson, Madonna and Lady Gaga :hide


----------



## im Lost (Dec 4, 2010)

yes listing to ipod feels good when i take them off anxiety comes back. then my ear starts hurting from listening to ipod too much because i try to calm my nerve so i have to take them off.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

yea, confidence increase is very short lived from music,lol

but it can affect my mood a lot and go a little crazy without music. helps me focus for some reason


----------

